# Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht



## GiantKiller (28. Mai 2009)

In diesem Thread entsteht ab Sonntag dem 7.6. drei Wochen lang ein Bericht über meine anglerischen Erlebnisse in der Karibik. Dieser wird so zeitnah sein, wie es die jeweiligen örtlichen Internetverhätnisse es zulassen.

Ziel meiner Reise ist es einen großen Tarpon zu landen.

Vorab möchte ich mich bei folgenden Personen bedanken:

- Martin Joswig von Fischen24.de , der mir mit seiner enormen Erfahrung zum Meeresfischen zur Seite stand und der mir insgesamt 50 kg Gepäck mit Condor ermöglicht.

- Ebayverkäufer fishermensource für großartigen Service


- Kai Häffner von tackle-import.de für seine individuelle und seriöse Beratung


----------



## Nimos (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Ich freu mich auf deinen Bericht und wünsch dir viel Fisch,Spaß und einen großen Tarpoon für deinen Urlaub #6


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Da bin ich sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. Ich bin am Montag aus Kuba (Trinidad) zurückgekommen. Das Ergebnis war mehr als mager. Dir wünsche ich mehr Erfolg!


----------



## GiantKiller (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Wenn es mit dem Angeln nicht so klappt ist es nicht so schlimm, da ich für das Angeln direkt nichts zahle ausser täglich zwei Taxifahrten a 5 Euro.

Auf Boote werde ich diesmal komplett verzichten. Die einzigen Boote in erreichbarer Nähe kosten für 8h 500USD, was ziemlich unverschämt ist für ein kleines Boot, das an dem Tag keine 10l Benzin verbraucht...

Ab Dienstag stelle ich noch kurz das Gerät vor, dass ich mitnehme.

PS: Falls noch jemand mit will: Für 1749 Euro seid ihr dabei!


----------



## Tortugaf (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hola GiantKiller

Viel Glück #6 , aber wo willst du den nun hin ? 
Florida o. Cuba

Das mit Condor ist ja cool , die akzeptieren sonst kein Angelzeug als Sportgepäck. 

Hey Sail



> Ich bin am Montag aus Kuba (Trinidad) zurückgekommen. Das Ergebnis war mehr als mager. Dir wünsche ich mehr Erfolg!


Was war los, schreib doch kurz mal . Ich war auch schon mal in Trinidad. Cuba gibt ein schon zu denken, habe dort über eine Woche gebraucht um eine Angel zu kaufen.

g.tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hey Sail
> 
> Was war los, schreib doch kurz mal . Ich war auch schon mal in Trinidad. Cuba gibt ein schon zu denken, habe dort über eine Woche gebraucht um eine Angel zu kaufen.
> 
> g.tortugaf :vik:



Bericht ist in Arbeit! :m


----------



## GiantKiller (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hola GiantKiller
> 
> Viel Glück #6 , aber wo willst du den nun hin ?
> Florida o. Cuba






Ich mein Ziel ist wieder La Isla Grande. Nach anglerischen Gesichtpunkten ist wohl Florida die richtige Wahl. Aber bei der Entscheidung haben noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle gespielt.

Florida ist natürlich wesentlich komfortabler und nicht wirklich teurer als Kuba.
Ausserdem ist in Florida natürlich die Angelei wesentlich unkomplizierter.

Übermorgen fliegt eine Gruppe Deutscher über Martin Joswig nach Boca Grande auf Tarpon*. Die zahlen für 7 übernachtungen, mietwagen und 5 ausfahrten und flug weniger als mich 5 Ausfahrten kosten würden...

Und denen stehen dort echte Guides zur Verfügung und keine Hampelmänner,die für 500$ am Tag Fische reissen und mich bei der Angelzeit be********n...

Falls bei mir nicht klappt mit dem Tarpon auf eigene Faust geht wohl meine nächste Reise nach Boca Grande.

*siehe hier:
http://www.fischen24.de/attachments/054_Gruppenreise_Florida_2009.pdf


----------



## Tortugaf (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hola Gigant Killer

Mit la Isla Grande meinst du wohl Cuba. 
 Ich weiss nicht recht, ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe
Dein Unterfangen stell ich mir echt schwierig vor, ohne Boot nur von Ufer aus. Hast du schon ein Plan u. kennst du die Gegend?
Es gibt bestimmt auch Stellen wo man die Tarpon vom Land aus fangen, glaube ich. 

 Schreib mal wie es läuft. #h

 G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## norge_klaus (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hi @ all,

den Boca Grande Channel habe ich mir vor rund 14Tagen von der Südspitze von Sanibel Island aus angesehen. Auf der Golf-Seite standen 3 -4 Boote und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite geschätzte 40 - 50 Boote. Für mich sah das wie Forellenpuff aus, zumal derTarpoon eine genialer Kämpfer ist, sich aber doch 
eher leicht zum Anbiss verleiten lässt. (Damit ist er aber noch lange nicht gehakt.......)
Tight Lines

Klaus


----------



## guifri (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

@norge-klaus

Tarpon-Angeln - auch am Boca Grande - hat mit Forellenpuffangeln soviel zu tun, wie ich mit Pamela Anderson - gar nichts!

Ich glaube, Robert (Nick-A) wird Dir bestätigen könne, das evtl. das zum Biss vereliten noch eins der leichteren Übungen dabei ist (aber auch keien Garantie). |supergri

Ich habe auch schon im Boca Grande Pass mit Guide geangelt, ohne dass wir die Tarpons zum Biss verleiten konnten. Gefangen habe ich ihn letztendlich außerhalb von Boca Grande Pass.

Und das, was nach dem Biss eines Tarpons passiert, kannst Du mit so nem müden Nurse-Shark nicht vergleichen. Da wirkt auch ein turboschneller Wahoo wie ein halbstarkes Großmaul gegen.

Also von daher ist der Boca Grande zwar relativer Garant für das Vorkommen von Tarpon, aber ein "Wildgewässer". Und da zu angeln, wo der Fisch auch vorkommt, ist doch hochgradig sinnvoll und hat mit Forellenteichangeln gar nichts gemein. (Wobei ich auch geren im Forellnteich angel - so alle 2 bis 3 Jahre mal).

@Giantkiller

Petri Heil bei Deinem Vorhaben, aber ich befürchte, dass Du demnächst in Florida Deinen Traum verwirklich wirst. Was jedoch nicht das Schlimmste wäre#6


----------



## GiantKiller (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

So das Packen hat begonnen.

Das Foto zeigt mein Transportrohr dazu die Rollen, die noch neue Schnur bekommen, und einen Teil von Schnur und Vorfächern. Die guten Vorfächer sind noch in der Post, die sich mal beeilen könnte...

Übrigens: Die Schnur 'Saltiga Surf' überzeugt mich restlos. Schade dass die kein deutscher Händler anbietet.


----------



## guifri (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Angeln besser als wie mit dem Livebericht :q


----------



## Nick_A (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



guifri schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Angeln besser als wie mit dem Livebericht :q



Du bist gemein, Guido !!! :q :q :q

Ich nehme mal einfach an, daß es mit I-Net-Zugängen auf Cuba eher mau aussieht |uhoh:

Ausserdem ist er ja erst vor zwei Tagen gestartet....


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

who knows. hoffen wir, dass er zum angeln kommt und nicht den schoenheiten des landes verfællt


----------



## Tortugaf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hey Giantkiller    |wavey:  

Was ist los,     |kopfkrat   sitze im Knast, weil du dir nicht den Ausweis zeigen lassen hast  #t o. hast du dich dort zu lautstark beschwert.  |krach:    
Hoffe nur, dass du dort nicht unter die Räder gekommen bist. 
 Dein Schweigen ist eigenartig, das mit den Livebericht war wohl zu weit ausgeholt. Schade, wäre interessant gewesen.

G. Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Dart (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hoffe nur, dass du dort nicht unter die Räder gekommen bist.
> Dein Schweigen ist eigenartig....


Ich hoffe dem Kollegen geht es gut.
Die 3 Wochen Urlaub sollten jetzt rum sein...das er sich nicht meldet finde ich auch bedenklich, zu mal er bis dato hier im AB immer gern und aktiv teilgenommen hat.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## GiantKiller (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> who knows. hoffen wir, dass er zum angeln kommt und nicht den schoenheiten des landes verfællt



vorhin gelandet, internet war dort leider nur ein modem für 3 pcs, AB aufrufen war unmöglich mit den ganzen werbebannern.

zum angeln bin ich nicht so oft gekommen wie geplant.

fische habe ich gut gefangen, hauptsächlich cudas, dazu nette beifänge.

mit dem tarpon hat es nicht 100% geklappt.

näheres folgt demnächst.


----------



## Sailfisch (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Bin gespannt auf den Bericht!


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> vorhin gelandet, internet war dort leider nur ein modem für 3 pcs, AB aufrufen war unmöglich mit den ganzen werbebannern.
> 
> zum angeln bin ich nicht so oft gekommen wie geplant.
> 
> ...




Hi GiantKiller, #h

tja ... so läuft es halt meist mit den Tarponski-Nasen 

Da es ja leider mit Deinem Livebericht nicht geklappt hat, warten wir jetzt wie auf heißen Kohlen auf Deinen (Nach-)Bericht !

--> Also nix wie in die Tasten hauen, Fotos raufladen ...  :m

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi GiantKiller, #h
> 
> tja ... so läuft es halt meist mit den Tarponski-Nasen
> 
> ...



war klar, robert, war klar!   |supergri


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Ich hätte drauf wetten können, die Riesenheringe sind einfach echte, launische Kotzbrocken   ... is nicht böse gemeint, Giant 


Off Topic

Äääääh....by the way, Guido ...

Wir sind vom 20.09. (mal wieder) für eine Woche in Fort Meyers Beach ... und dann für 13 Tage bis zum 10.10. auf den Keys !!! Nur mal so ganz nebenbei !  :q

Uuuuund...Lust, ne Runde mitzustippen ?!? 

Off Topic Ende


----------



## guifri (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich hätte drauf wetten können, die Riesenheringe sind einfach echte, launische Kotzbrocken   ... is nicht böse gemeint, Giant
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...




Soll ich dir gleich eine verpassen? |gr::q

Sach mal, haben eure Arbeitgeber euch mit goldenen Handschlag nach Hause geschickt oder nimmst Du den Bildungsurlaub der letzten 20 Jahre? Soviel Urlaub hat doch kein Mensch...

Aber: Wer so viele Wochen in Florida benötigt um endlich mal nen gescheiten Tapon zu landen, muss halt investieren....


Duckweg


----------



## Nick_A (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



guifri schrieb:


> Soll ich dir gleich eine verpassen? |gr::q
> 
> Sach mal, haben eure Arbeitgeber euch mit goldenen Handschlag nach Hause geschickt oder nimmst Du den Bildungsurlaub der letzten 20 Jahre? Soviel Urlaub hat doch kein Mensch...




Tja, muss dieses Jahr endgültig alle alten Urlaubstage aus dem Vorjahr abbauen. :q Nächstes Jahr wird dafür umso härter. |uhoh:



guifri schrieb:


> Aber: Wer so viele Wochen in Florida benötigt um endlich mal nen gescheiten Tapon zu landen, muss halt investieren....
> 
> 
> Duckweg



FRECHHEIT !!! :r

Tarponnasen sind kein erklärtes Ziel (mehr) ... die Dinger sind einfach nur blöd ! :v

Darum geht´s jetzt ja auch im Sept. / Oktober runter...da muss ich mich mit den Mistviechern nicht rumplagen (sind ja praktisch kaum noch welche da).  :q

Auf meine Frage haste aber nicht geantwortet, Nase ! Wie sieht´s aus ... geht´s dieses Jahr nochmal rüber ! Sonst machst Du doch auch immer Deinen "1-Woche-Angeltrip" !


----------



## bastelberg (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hi Jungs kloppt euch nicht,
aber Angeln in Fl ist nun mal das geilste was gibt. Bin auch vom 21.09 - 15.10 am Golf, nur weiter oben, in St. Pete. Hab da mal auf dem Fishingpier in Ft. Desotopark gesehen, wie eine Omi zuerst ihre ganze Schnur in Wasser hat ziehen lassen (Tarpon) und dann fast noch selber über die "Reeling" gegangen wäre. Ich selbst hab Tarpon auch nur rollen sehen, aber noch keinen gefangen. Gehe selber auch lieber auf meine Freunde, die Redfish und Snooks. Ist auf leichtem Zeug ne echte Herausforderung.
Bin schon am basteln. Werde u.a. mit Sbiro versuchen.


----------



## bastelberg (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

By the way. Hoffe es ist bekannt, dass man, wenn man von Land aus angelt, ab August einen Angeschein benötigt. Werde dann auch einen kaufen müssen. Hier der Link: 
http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/09/statewide/News_09_X_Shoreline01.htm

Steht dann auch da was der kostet. Ich bezahl dann für 4 Wo 49 $.


----------



## guifri (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Nick_A schrieb:


> T
> Tarponnasen sind kein erklärtes Ziel (mehr) ... die Dinger sind einfach nur blöd ! :v
> 
> Darum geht´s jetzt ja auch im Sept. / Oktober runter...da muss ich mich mit den Mistviechern nicht rumplagen (sind ja praktisch kaum noch welche da).  :q
> !




So so...Flucht vorm Tarpon....Nee, is klar...Nicht, dass Dir zufällig nen residential tarpon statt so ner lahmen Nurseshark-Oma an den Haken geht. Dann schüttelt´s Dich wieder 




Nick_A schrieb:


> T
> Auf meine Frage haste aber nicht geantwortet, Nase ! Wie sieht´s aus ... geht´s dieses Jahr nochmal rüber ! Sonst machst Du doch auch immer Deinen "1-Woche-Angeltrip" !




Die Angelwoche ist leider schon vorbei. Ich war diesmal beim Boardie Seeteufelfreund in Stavanger zu Besuch. Hatten ne nette Woche beim Köhler-Stippen


----------



## rauber83 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



bastelberg schrieb:


> By the way. Hoffe es ist bekannt, dass man, wenn man von Land aus angelt, ab August einen Angeschein benötigt. Werde dann auch einen kaufen müssen. Hier der Link:
> http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/09/statewide/News_09_X_Shoreline01.htm
> 
> Steht dann auch da was der kostet. Ich bezahl dann für 4 Wo 49 $.



du musstest als non state resident sowieso schon immer eine license haben... die neuerung gilt nur für florida residents. von piers wo du eintritt zahlst oder bei charter benoetigst du immer noch keine license....


----------



## bastelberg (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

du musstest als non state resident sowieso schon immer eine license haben... die neuerung gilt nur für florida residents. von piers wo du eintritt zahlst oder bei charter benoetigst du immer noch keine license....


----------



## bastelberg (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



bastelberg schrieb:


> du musstest als non state resident sowieso schon immer eine license haben... die neuerung gilt nur für florida residents. von piers wo du eintritt zahlst oder bei charter benoetigst du immer noch keine license....


ist leider nicht ganz richtig, nur wenn du vom Boot aus angelst. Von Land aus hast du auch als non resident nichts zahlen brauchen. Aber egal. Jetzt brauchts halt eh einen Schein, egal von wo aus du angelst( Mond, Zugspitze, Rocky Mountains ;-))
Aber immer noch das geilste Revier wo gibt ( finde ich)


----------



## PsychoBo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Wo bleibt denn eigentlich der Post-Live-Bericht von Kuba? 

...würde bestimmt nicht nur mich interessieren. 

Grüße
Bo


----------



## rauber83 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



bastelberg schrieb:


> ist leider nicht ganz richtig, nur wenn du vom Boot aus angelst. Von Land aus hast du auch als non resident nichts zahlen brauchen. Aber egal. Jetzt brauchts halt eh einen Schein, egal von wo aus du angelst( Mond, Zugspitze, Rocky Mountains ;-))
> Aber immer noch das geilste Revier wo gibt ( finde ich)



so ein schmarn. dann hast ziemlich glueck gehabt bis jetzt!!!!

zitat aus dem newsletter:

Florida has always required nonresidents to have a license when fishing from shore, and they will still need to purchase a regular nonresident saltwater fishing license.


----------



## Nick_A (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



rauber83 schrieb:


> so ein schmarn. dann hast ziemlich glueck gehabt bis jetzt!!!!
> 
> zitat aus dem newsletter:
> 
> Florida has always required nonresidents to have a license when fishing from shore, and they will still need to purchase a regular nonresident saltwater fishing license.



Nur eine kleine Ergänzung...

Es gibt nur gaaanz wenige Ausnahmen, wo man keinen Schein braucht...das sind:
- speziell ausgewiesene Angelstege (bei denen man dann aber auch zahlen muss für die Nutzung ... solche Teile gibt es aber wirklich sehr selten !)
- sämtlichen professionellen Charter-Trips ... da braucht man auch keinen Schein.

Das oben stehende hat so aber vorne auch schon geschrieben...



bastelberg schrieb:


> du musstest als non state resident sowieso schon immer eine license haben... die neuerung gilt nur für florida residents. von piers wo du eintritt zahlst oder bei charter benoetigst du immer noch keine license....


----------



## bastelberg (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Glück hin und her. War des öfteren auf einem normalen öffentlichen  fishingpier und der Ranger kam alle 1/2 h hat aber nie nach 'ner license gefragt. Hab mich mit meine Kleidung und Equipment ( baitnet, bucket, etc) halt angepasst und bin nicht groß aufgefallen.  Ansonsten habe ich immer vom einem Privatsteg geangelt.


----------



## rauber83 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



bastelberg schrieb:


> Glück hin und her. War des öfteren auf einem normalen öffentlichen  fishingpier und der Ranger kam alle 1/2 h hat aber nie nach 'ner license gefragt. Hab mich mit meine Kleidung und Equipment ( baitnet, bucket, etc) halt angepasst und bin nicht groß aufgefallen.  Ansonsten habe ich immer vom einem Privatsteg geangelt.



naja da gibts auch nen unterschied zwischen fwc und nem park ranger.....


----------



## bastelberg (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja da gibts auch nen unterschied zwischen fwc und nem park ranger.....



#d Ich geb's auf. Das endet ja eh nur in Wortklaubereien |uhoh:


----------



## rauber83 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



bastelberg schrieb:


> #d Ich geb's auf. Das endet ja eh nur in Wortklaubereien |uhoh:



ne das sollte nicht sein. nur im grunde sagst du ja schwarzfischen ist in ordnung.... das find ich jetzt net so toll, aber mei wie gesagt da hast du glueck gehabt. 500 dollar sind jetzt net so wenig....


----------



## Dart (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

@rauber83
Wie schaut es eigentlich generell mit den besten Beißzeiten aus, wenn man von einem dieser Fishingpiers angelt. Gibt es da ähnliche Regeln wie z.B. im Süßwasser (frühmorgens und spät nachmittags bzw abends? Oder hängt das ab vom Tidenhub bzw. gibt es einen deutlichen Tidenhub?
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## rauber83 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Dart schrieb:


> @rauber83
> Wie schaut es eigentlich generell mit den besten Beißzeiten aus, wenn man von einem dieser Fishingpiers angelt. Gibt es da ähnliche Regeln wie z.B. im Süßwasser (frühmorgens und spät nachmittags bzw abends? Oder hängt das ab vom Tidenhub bzw. gibt es einen deutlichen Tidenhub?
> Gruss Reiner#h



also ich kann dir nur vom panhandle berichten. dort werden eigentlich ganz in der frueh und am abend kurz vor dämmerung kings und spanish gefangen. unter tags gehen vor allem tarpons, fast jeden tag einer über 100 lbs, redfish und pompanos. vor ner woche wurde ein sailfish auf dem okaloosa pier gefangen. sonst unter tags noch bonitos. also die beste zeit ist waehrend der dämmerung. wenns dunkel wird gehen nur noch bluefish und ladyfish und die üblichen haie, wobei gezieltes haifischen verboten ist. tidenhub ist in den bays zu spüren, wobei es vielleicht max. ein meter ist. kommt vor allem um die tagesaussentemperaturen. wenns über 40 grad ist gehen die kings halt tiefer und nicht so nah an der kueste.


----------



## Dart (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Thx für die ausführliche Info
Nochmals ne kurze Frage zu dem möglichen Tidenhub von ca. 1 Meter.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat Flut und Ebbe, bzw. der Gezeitenstillstand wenig Auswirkungen auf die Aktivität der Fische....eine Gezeitentabelle wäre dann wohl zu vernachlässigen und eher unwichtig?
Gruss Reiner


----------



## rauber83 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Dart schrieb:


> Thx für die ausführliche Info
> Nochmals ne kurze Frage zu dem möglichen Tidenhub von ca. 1 Meter.
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat Flut und Ebbe, bzw. der Gezeitenstillstand wenig Auswirkungen auf die Aktivität der Fische....eine Gezeitentabelle wäre dann wohl zu vernachlässigen und eher unwichtig?
> Gruss Reiner


 
ja im offenen meer auf alle fälle. wenn du natuerlich an nem pass zwischen bay und offenen wasser fischt kannst da schon mal zu ziemlichen stroemungen kommen. das ist dann ne andere geschichte. aber bei public piers ist es zu vernachlässigen. ich hatte auch ganz vergessen, im märz-ende april ist cobia run. also die chance auf nen cobia ziemlich gross. wobei hier zu beachten ist, dass die pierrats ziemlich durchdrehen und es auch oft zu handgreiflichkeiten auf den piers kommt. wer als erstes einen cobia sieht schreit "first shot" dann darf keiner werfen, bevor der erstschreier seinen versuch gemacht hat. da kommts natuerlich zu viel diskussionsstoff. also ein schauspiel zum beobachten, aber zum mitfischen nicht so mein fall.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



rauber83 schrieb:


> wobei hier zu beachten ist, dass die pierrats ziemlich durchdrehen und es auch oft zu handgreiflichkeiten auf den piers kommt. wer als erstes einen cobia sieht schreit "first shot" dann darf keiner werfen, bevor der erstschreier seinen versuch gemacht hat. da kommts natuerlich zu viel diskussionsstoff. also ein schauspiel zum beobachten, aber zum mitfischen nicht so mein fall.



Nette Art der Angler-Kommunikation :vik:
Hier im AB lern ich doch immer wieder neue Sachen, denn dies habe ich noch nie erlebt. Gut, wir haben noch nie vom Pier aus geangelt, aber es ist gut zu wissen, wie man sich korrekt verhält um Ärger aus dem Wege zu gehen.


----------



## Nick_A (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Dart schrieb:


> Thx für die ausführliche Info
> Nochmals ne kurze Frage zu dem möglichen Tidenhub von ca. 1 Meter.
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat Flut und Ebbe, bzw. der Gezeitenstillstand wenig Auswirkungen auf die Aktivität der Fische....eine Gezeitentabelle wäre dann wohl zu vernachlässigen und eher unwichtig?
> Gruss Reiner



Hi Reiner,#h

kann ich so absolut (!) nicht bestätigen ! #d Die Gezeiten haben auch tagsüber EXTREME Auswirkungen auf das Beissverhalten der Fische ! Selbst auf dem offenen Meer ist das klar zu bemerken ! 

Du kannst in einem Augenblick tagsüber noch z.B. Blackfins fangen wie blöd...und im nächsten Moment geht nix mehr und die Fische haben sich an eine ganz andere Ecke des Unterwasserplateaus verzogen bzw. das Fressen komplett eingestellt. Auch im Landesinneren bzw. an den Brücken geht z.B. während der stärksten Strömung GAR NIX (!)...und wenns dann wieder runter geht bis kurz vor der "Umkehr" beissen sie dann wie irre...kommt allerdings auch immer noch auf die Fischart selbst drauf an (strömungsliebend/ nicht strömungsliebend).

Natürlich gilt trotzdem die Regel "Morgen- und Abenddämmerung = generell bessere Fänge". 

Aber auch tagsüber sind selbst in fettester Hitze und Sonneneinstrahlung tolle Fänge möglich...wenn man die Gezeiten beachtet !

@ Rauber #h
Wie kommst Du denn auf so eine Aussage ?!? Oder gilt die Aussage nur für das Angeln von Fishing-Piers ? Dann könnte ich schon eher zustimmen, an den meisten Piers geht tagsüber wirklich wenig bis nix...es sei denn es gibt dort auch stark strömendes, tiefes Wasser mit Kanten...dann geht doch wieder etwas.

Gruß, #h
Robert


----------



## Dart (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hi Robert
Got you, deine Ausführungen ergeben Sinn.
Richtest du dich selber bei deinen anglerischen Aktivitäten, egal ob Bootsausfahrt oder vom Ufer, nach irgendwelchen Gezeitenkalendern, oder eher ab ans Wasser und schauen was geht?
Bei der Bootsausfahrt wird das vermutlich nicht so wichtig sein, weil du dann wahrscheinlich eh den ganzen Tag draußen bist.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## rauber83 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Hi Reiner,#h
> 
> kann ich so absolut (!) nicht bestätigen ! #d Die Gezeiten haben auch tagsüber EXTREME Auswirkungen auf das Beissverhalten der Fische ! Selbst auf dem offenen Meer ist das klar zu bemerken !
> 
> ...


 
naja florida ist halt nicht immer florida.... der panhandle ist komplett unterschiedlcih zu den keys, oder zur atlantik kueste. bei uns faehrt man 70 meilen reis um schwertfisch zu fangen, in jupiter 10 meilen... wie schon geschrieben hab, am PANHANDLE gibts kaum gezeiten.... was in den keys ist ist was anderes... meine beschreibung gilt für die panama city, okaloosa island, pensacola, ft. pickens, orange beach fishing piers... bis auf die orange beach pier sind alle noch in fl.......hihi naja zum glueck ist der panhandle ja nicht auf allen deutschen karten....


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



rauber83 schrieb:


> ihi naja zum glueck ist der panhandle ja nicht auf allen deutschen karten....




naja..aber seit deinen beschreibungen hier und der strandbeschreibung einer kollegin bin ich ganz schön neugierig auf den panhandle geworden.

kann gut sein, dass in den nächsten jahren mindestens eine weitere deutsche familie auf entdeckungsreise geht


----------



## Nick_A (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Robert
> Got you, deine Ausführungen ergeben Sinn.
> Richtest du dich selber bei deinen anglerischen Aktivitäten, egal ob Bootsausfahrt oder vom Ufer, nach irgendwelchen Gezeitenkalendern, oder eher ab ans Wasser und schauen was geht?
> Bei der Bootsausfahrt wird das vermutlich nicht so wichtig sein, weil du dann wahrscheinlich eh den ganzen Tag draußen bist.
> Gruss Reiner#h



Naja...eigentlich sollte man seine Trips schon nach den Gezeiten richten ... da ich aber möglichst immer draussen sein will, plane ich nicht meine Trips nach den Gezeiten, sondern plane die Angelplätze nach den Gezeiten. 

Wenn z.B. an den Brücken die falsche Tide ist fahr ich z.B. ans Riff 5-7 Meilen weiter raus ... dort sind die Gezeiten schon ganz anders. 

...und ich fahr dann an die Brücken zurück, wenn die Gezeiten wieder passen ! Die "Gezeitenanzeige" im Echolot bzw. im Handplotter ist da schon ne klasse Sache und gute Hilfe !

Wenn ich also weiß, daß nachmittags um 17:30 Uhr die Gezeiten wechseln, fahr ich 30-45 min vorher an den Angelplatz und leg meine Köder raus. Anschließend ca. 1,5h Fischen...und dann weiter zum nächsten Platz !

Wenn ich 15Meilen Offshore beim Schleppen bin, fahr ich natürlich nicht zurück !  :q


----------



## rauber83 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



guifri schrieb:


> naja..aber seit deinen beschreibungen hier und der strandbeschreibung einer kollegin bin ich ganz schön neugierig auf den panhandle geworden.
> 
> kann gut sein, dass in den nächsten jahren mindestens eine weitere deutsche familie auf entdeckungsreise geht


 
haha dann sag bescheid wenn es dich mal in die ecke verschlägt....


----------



## guifri (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



rauber83 schrieb:


> haha dann sag bescheid wenn es dich mal in die ecke verschlägt....



ähm...welche ecke im panhandle würdest du denn empfehlen können...meine frau braucht weißen strand, klares wasser und gute shopping-möglichkeiten, der große ist im besten jugendalter und braucht action, der kleine was für kiddies und papa muss halt angeln können. am liebsten vom boot aber piers sind auch ganz nett...


----------



## rauber83 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



guifri schrieb:


> ähm...welche ecke im panhandle würdest du denn empfehlen können...meine frau braucht weißen strand, klares wasser und gute shopping-möglichkeiten, der große ist im besten jugendalter und braucht action, der kleine was für kiddies und papa muss halt angeln können. am liebsten vom boot aber piers sind auch ganz nett...


 
destin, fort walton, navarre, pensacola.

shoppen in destin: silversands factory outlet; destin commons, bluewater
destin hat den groessten charter boot hafen der gesamten golfkueste und wirbt selbst als das luckiest fishing village. piers gibts auf okaloosa island und pensacola. ausserdem die molen in destin. und die bob sikes brücke von gulf breeze nach pensacola. pensacola ist noch dazu die erste siedlung der vereinigten staaten. st. augustin ist lediglich die älteste durchgängige siedlung. hmmm es gibt wasserparks, minigolf und alles drum herum. nach new orleans faehrt man so 3 stunden..... vor pensacola wurde die uss oriskany als riff versenkt, also wer taucht ist es ne super sache.


----------



## guifri (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

super, danke...ziel für 2011:m


----------



## Nick_A (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Und wohin geht´s 2010 ?!?  :q

...so etwa im Juni ?


----------



## Maok (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Is ja ne reine OT-Schlacht hier.

Wo bleibt jetzt eigentlich der Bericht? Falls der nich kommt, kann man den Laden hier auch dicht machen.


----------



## Dart (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Maok schrieb:


> Is ja ne reine OT-Schlacht hier.
> 
> Wo bleibt jetzt eigentlich der Bericht? Falls der nich kommt, kann man den Laden hier auch dicht machen.


Es rechnet wohl keiner ernsthaft mehr damit, das sich der TE nochmal zu seinem angekündigten Live,-oder After-Livebericht meldet, so empfinde ich es zumindest
Sonst hätte ich, und vermutlich auch die anderen OT-Poster, das Thema nicht verfälscht.#d
Bis denne, Reiner#h


----------



## Maok (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Es rechnet wohl keiner ernsthaft mehr damit, das sich der TE nochmal zu seinem angekündigten Live,-oder After-Livebericht meldet

Schade eigentlich, hätte mich schon interessiert...


----------



## GiantKiller (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

livebericht ging mangels internet nicht.

hier hat sich leider *viel *arbeit aufgestaut, die erst abgearbeitet werden muss...

zeit für einen ausführlichen bericht habe ich diese woche nicht mehr.
evt kann ich ein paar bilder am wochenende hochladen.


----------



## guifri (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Und wohin geht´s 2010 ?!?  :q
> 
> ...so etwa im Juni ?



ähm....im juli 3 wochen nach cape coral in ein wunderschönes haus...und imherbst 2010 wahrscheinlich 2 wochen nach sarasota...da hat´s meinen lieben so gut gefallen und ist auch noch nah an orlando...

und meine angelwoche? mal sehen...


----------



## Nick_A (13. August 2009)

*AW: Karibik Juni 2009 [Live]-Bericht*

Hallloooooo ?!?!?

Jemand zuhause ?!?!?

Giant ... war der Urlaub so schlecht oder kommt jetzt gar nix mehr?

Also ein / zwei Fotos und insbesondere Erlebnisbericht vor Ort sollte es doch geben ! Soooo schlecht kann Kuba doch auch nicht sein !


----------

